# Sunday Special - Spaced Out



## luckytrim (Aug 5, 2019)

Sunday Special - Spaced Out
1. He was the first to put the sun, rather than the earth, at  the center of our solar
system...
2. How many moons does Mercury have ?
3. What was Edmund Halley's native country ?
4. First man in space...
5. Third American in space... (after Shepard and  Grissom)
6. Ill-fated Apollo 13 commander...
7. First satellite, 1957
8. The earth's magnetic belt....
9. North Star's formal name...
10. First man-made object to leave the Solar  System...
11. 1983 book chronicling the US Space program...
12. "Grand Tour of the Planets" probes...
13. Distance to closest star, (other than our sun) Proxima  Centuri....
14. Jupiter probe....
15. Solar magnetic Storms with 11-year cycles...
16. The two moons of Mars
17. Number of men who have walked on the Moon...
18. Two largest moons of Jupiter...
19. Saturn has at least _____ moons.
20. The "Blue Planet"...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Copernicus
2. None
3. England
4. Yuri Gagarin
5. John Glenn
6. James Lovell
7. Sputnik
8. Van Allen Belt
9. Polaris
10. Pioneer 10
11. "The Right Stuff"
12. Voyager I & II
13. 4.1 Light Years
14. Galileo
15. Sun Spots
16. Phobos and Demos
17. twelve
18. Ganymede and Callisto
19. 21
20. Earth (Acceptable- Neptune)


----------

